# Google SoC 2011 BSD Accepted Projects



## vermaden (Apr 27, 2011)

```
[B]Organization  Student                Title[/B]
DragonFlyBSD  Adam Hoka              Implementing a mirror target for device mapper
DragonFlyBSD  Brills Peng            Improve dsched interfaces and implement BFQ disk scheduling policy
DragonFlyBSD  Irina Presa            Make vkernels checkpointable
DragonFlyBSD  Samuel J. Greear       Bring kernel event notification in DragonFly BSD to its logical conclusion
DragonFlyBSD  StÃ©phanie Ouillon      Porting Virtio Drivers from NetBSD to DragonFly BSD to speed up DragonFly BSD as a KVM guest
DragonFlyBSD  nickprok               Port PUFFS from NetBSD/FreeBSD
FreeBSD       Alan Alvarez           Path-based file system MAC policy
FreeBSD       Catalin Nicutar        Implement TCP UTO
FreeBSD       GÃ¡bor KÃ¶vesdÃ¡n         Replacing the old regex implementation
FreeBSD       Ilya Bakulin           Capsicum application adaptation and core libraries
FreeBSD       Ilya Putsikau          Finish porting FUSE to FreeBSD
FreeBSD       Jakub Klama            FreeBSD/arm port to NXP LPC32x0
FreeBSD       Joffrey Lassignardie   pkgng: Implementation of sub-commands to convert .rpm and .deb to pkgng package format
FreeBSD       Kazuya GODA            Implement the RPS/RFS in FreeBSD
FreeBSD       Kulakov Anton          FreeBSD port of NetworkManager
FreeBSD       Mateusz Kocielski      Testing temporal properties of FreeBSD with Temporally Enhanced Security Logic Assertions (TESLA)
FreeBSD       Nathan Dautenhahn      Extending Capsicum for Common System Services
FreeBSD       Oleksandr              Disk device error counters
FreeBSD       Takuya ASADA           Multiqueue BPF support and other BPF features
FreeBSD       Walter Artica          SMB (smbfs) infrastructure work
FreeBSD       Zhihao Yuan            Multibyte Encoding Support in Nvi
FreeBSD       rudot                  (Re)implement the BFS scheduler in FreeBSD
FreeBSD       xxp                    Adding DWARF2 Call Frame Information
NetBSD        4da                    Socket option to timestamp UDP packets in NetBSD kernel
NetBSD        Abhinav Upadhyay       Apropos replacement based on mandoc and SQLite's FTS
NetBSD        Anton Panev            Add support for FreeBSD package format, RPM and Debian packages(if time allows) to pkgsrc
NetBSD        Charles Zhang          In-kernel implementation of posix_spawn
NetBSD        Dmitry Matveev         Add kqueue support to GIO
NetBSD        Efstathios Kamperis    pkgsrc cross-building: connecting the dots
NetBSD        Vlad Balan             Implementing the algorithms described in RFC 6056 within the NetBSD kernel.
NetBSD        Vyacheslav Matyushin   Userspace file system and device driver code sharing
NetBSD        Zoltan                 IPv6 support for NPF firewall
```

ALL ACCEPTED PROJECTS: http://www.google-melange.com/gsoc/projects/list/google/gsoc2011

Is it just me or *OpenBSD* developers are not friendly with GSoC? ;p

FreeBSD even made it to the TOP 10:


```
[B]PLACE PROJECTS FOUNDATION[/B]
    1	    51 KDE
    2	    41 Apache Software Foundation
    3	    36 Python Software Foundation
    4	    27 GNOME Project
    5	    21 OSGeo - Open Source Geospatial Foundation
    6	    20 Drupal
    7	    17 Eclipse Foundation
    8	    17 [B]FreeBSD[/B]
    9	    17 Blender Foundation
   10	    16 openSUSE Project
```

Other BSD related projects:

```
[B]PLACE PROJECTS FOUNDATION[/B]
   33	     9 The NetBSD Foundation
   68	     6 DragonFly BSD
   98	     4 MINIX 3 (BSD License)
    -        0 OpenBSD
```


----------

